# maltese at Pasadena



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

found another maltese at the Pasadena Humane Society

TRU

ID number is A173312

his name is TRU, he looks adorable !!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

What a babydoll!!!







Who can possible give these babies up?! Unbelievable!!! -_- Pasadena is a VERY far trip for me...


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

There were several cute dogs besides little Tru. I just don't understand how people can do this to their friends. It makes me so sad.....


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

He's a cutie! Too bad I don't live near there...


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

Awwww. So sweet. I wish I can get more dogs.







I've got my hands full with my weimaraner. I really want to get another small dog. -_-


----------

